# Please help! Very sweet younger domesticated house pigeon needs a home :(



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't been on here for a while, but I have been having a really rough time in my life lately. 

To sum it up, I am extremely depressed and it is a struggle to even get myself out of bed. 

I was in a relationship for 2.5 years (since I was in highschool), but this person became abusive. The relationship caused me to become depressed and I ended up a loner. 

A couple months ago, I got tired of it all and wanted to start over so I broke up with him. He left the apartment we had been staying at near my campus (I'm 20, he's 27). 

I had 2 weeks to find a new place, but one day/night (7 pm) I was walking home and some guy proceeded to try talking to me (I'm used to people doing this, and I usually just say sorry I can't talk and they usually politely leave), but this guy came into my apartment building while I was about to go upstairs and attacked me. He sexually assaulted me and I was sent to the hospital. My ex found out and came down and apologized for the past and asked to help me. He told me he joined AA and was in Anger Management, so I took him back. 

After I got out though, I heard the guy and some other person talking about breaking in to murder me, so I knew I had to move quick. 

Although I am paying my way through college, I had no choice but to move to campus since the people who have started following me have been creepier and creepier and I'm a bit traumatized...not to mention the guy who tried raping me is still walking the streets. But the only single room available was very expensive...I took it anyways, so my pigeon Calina wouldn't annoy anyone. But my ex insisted on bringing some of the stuff in, and one of the people living in the same suite (we share a living room/kitchen/bathroom) saw the cage (my ex didn't bother covering it because people have stopped him in his car asking about me although I don't even know them...but that means they know he knows me and a few of our old roommates were beaten up/robbed...so i understand the reasoning, since we weren't allowed to move stuff in until 7-1pm)

One of the roommates had a really mean attitude when I said I was moving in to the empty room. So when she saw the cage she reported me without even giving me a chance to explain the situation. I don't know anyone who can take care of a pet pigeon, and figure since she is still young at least she can still find a mate or make friends. 

I found my pigeon, Calina (although I think "she" is actually a "he"), around 6 months ago when I was feeding pigeons in the park and saw her hiding behind a tree. Feel free to read my previous posts for more details, but she was basically attacked (I believe by a person, since I had found a few murdered pigeons a week before), and was unable to even move. I took her in, and when I got her to the vet the vet told me she was only a month or two old and had become domesticated from me caring for her. She had a leg that had healed crooked, but the vet said even if I got this fixed, she would not survive in the wild. He told me to think over the leg surgery since it was unnecessary, so I opted out since she had already been through so much and walks fine. 

She is a very sweet and loving pigeon. She would sleep on my pillow and watch movies with me. She also will go on walks using PGWear. 

I live in San Jose, although I will be keeping her in Santa Cruz with my mom until I find her a home. She has two cages, one carrying cage, a sleeping mat, PGwear with 2 leashes, toys, around 20 pounds of pigeon feed, grit, and a few other things. If money is an issue, if you have a good reputation on this forum, I would also be more than happy to pay for her expenses if that means she is in a good home! 

I am really worried about her future, but I pray that someone here can help. She is not a fancy breed, but I am sure that once you meet her, you will see she is truly a sweet pigeon!!! 

Please help and thank you so much! Feel free to private message me if you have any questions, concerns, or comments. 

Take care!!! 







[/URL]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I am so sorry for all your difficulties .. let's hope we can get this handled .. bumping up.

Terry


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

That is awful. I'm very sorry! I wish I could adopt her... I totally would if I were nearer!
I hope she finds an adopter soon and that you are safe. Tried the police yet?


----------



## edelfede (Aug 24, 2009)

have you spoken to Elizabeth Young "Elizabeth Young" <[email protected]>, 

at http://www.rescuereport.org/

She may be able to help you

Can you talk with an advisor? Maybe you can register your pigi as a service animal. Specially if you are depressed, and are seeing a therapist, he may be able to help you out. If you need more info, I can ask a friend of mine who was able to fly his dog and cat with him inside the plane (NYC to England) because he was able to get a letter from a therapist saying that these animals were key for him to stay well...

I think you might get help on this, specially in a campus situation, colleges are very aware of depression issues of their students and want to help

Best

Eleonora


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I am so very sorry that you are having such a terrible time in your life.

Its always so very difficult to have to part with a beloved pet but even more so when at this time in your life it seems you would need her love & companionship even more.

If you can't find anyone closer, we are located in WI., Calina would be welcome to come live at our sanctuary.

Just PM me if you are interested.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up again .. calina .. let us hear from you .. there is the offer of a very, very good home here for your bird. 

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Calino (the bird is definitely a cock) is with me until his mom is able to take him back, which could be a few years. She brought him over on Friday so I got to meet her and she got to see our birds. Since we also live in SJ she'll be able to visit him on a regular basis. She's a delightful young lady and Calino is a smart and spunky pij who doesn't mind wearing his PG Wear and enjoys getting head scratches. He's in quarantine right now but will be joining the gang in the aviary soon.

-Cathy


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know Calino has found a home. Its great that you are so close & his owner can visit.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news! Thanks, Cathy!

Terry


----------



## cats6birds4 (Oct 4, 2003)

Oh that is great news! I'm so glad Calino has a good home and can still see his Mom too! I love happy stories!
Beth


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wonderful news! Couldn't have ended better! Way to go birdmom!


----------

